#ubuntu-ro 2011-09-05
 * micutz buna seara
#ubuntu-ro 2011-09-06
<FrankieQ> Salutare tuturor...
<nkn> salut
<FrankieQ> am si eu o intrebare ...
<FrankieQ> sunt nou pe linux si sunt multi termeni pe care nu prea ii cunosc
<FrankieQ> exista un fel de "legenda" linux?
<FrankieQ> dictionar ..
<nkn> man comanda
<nkn> sa afli despre comanda respectiva
<nkn> termeni, cam trebuie sa citesti in carti sau wikipedia
<nkn> la ce termeni te referi
<nkn> uitete si pe http://forum.ubuntu.ro/viewtopic.php?id=14505
<FrankieQ> nkn, mersi pt micul ajutor ... ma apuc de cercetat...
<FrankieQ> sa ai o zi buna 
 * micutz buna seara
#ubuntu-ro 2011-09-07
<xuser1> salut
<FrankieQ> buna ziua
<FrankieQ> ma poate ajuta si pe mine cineva in legatura cu playrele de filme?
<nkn> ce au
<FrankieQ> am ubuntu 11.04 .. movie player si vlc ..dar nu pot vedea un film format avi ...
<FrankieQ> aiurea tare
<FrankieQ> iam dat update ...
<FrankieQ> degeaba
<FrankieQ> nu stiu ce sa mai fac sa vad si eu un film cu logodnica mea ..
<FrankieQ> :(
<FrankieQ> ai vre-o idee ce as putea face?
<FrankieQ> alt player ... dar din cate stiu vlc-ul este cel mai bun ...
<nkn> cum adica nu poti vedea in film avi
<nkn> ai dat open din vlc la film si nu il citeste?
<FrankieQ> avea prima data o extensie aiurea .. ceva de genul "avi.part"
<FrankieQ> si nu mergea
<nkn> logic
<FrankieQ> porma am sters part si tot nu merge
<FrankieQ> nu stiu ce sa fac ...
<nkn> logic ca nu merge.....
<FrankieQ> ce este part ala?
<nkn> asa se descarca fisiere...
<nkn> aia era doar o parte din fisier si usor usor actualiza fisierul principal
<FrankieQ> si ce pot face?
<FrankieQ> nu a terminat de downloadat?
<nkn> redescarca filmul si asteapta sa termine
<nkn> nu
<SoulRaven> avem trafic si aici
<SoulRaven> ce aveti lume, v-ati gasti sa vorbiti
<nkn> se mai intampla din cand in cand :P
<nkn> restu cred ca nu sunt la pc ca din cate am vazut doar eu raspund :P
<SoulRaven> da, foarte rar ce-i drept
#ubuntu-ro 2012-09-03
<calvarr> salut gili
<gili> salve si mii de bombe calvarr, care-i baiu
<calvarr> ce distributie ai?
<gili> mai multe, care te-ar interesa?
<calvarr> ma intereseaza rezultatul la
<calvarr> uname -n pe diferite distributii
<calvarr> plec un pic
<gili> pe arch este arch
<gili> daca vrei sa trec si pe alte distributii trebuie sa astepti un pic
<calvarr> este cineva disponibil?
<calvarr> adrianrly salut
<adrianrly> Salut
<calvarr> esti pe ubuntu?
<adrianrly> Da
<calvarr> poti sa-mi returneti rezultatul la o comanda in cli te rog?
<calvarr> cat /etc/os-release|grep ID 
<adrianrly> cat: /etc/os-release: No such file or directory
<calvarr> rau... ms
<calvarr> adrianrly dar la $ ls /etc|grep release
<calvarr> ?
<emil> salutare
<emil> ce faceti?
#ubuntu-ro 2012-09-08
<SpaceTravel_> salut
<SpaceTravel_> e cineva 
<FlowRiser> Salutare, este cineva pe-aici ?
<ibancioiu> salut
<FlowRiser> salut
<FlowRiser> stii cumva ce proiecte are echipa loco romania ?
<ibancioiu> din pacate nu :(
<ibancioiu> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=proiecte+loco+romania
<FlowRiser> ibancioiu, pacat :(
#ubuntu-ro 2013-09-02
<cosmen> Cracknel: salut
#ubuntu-ro 2013-09-03
<ppine> Salut, vreau sa aflu daca poti sa convert ntfs la ext4 fara data loss
<fdd> salut. nu se poate converti.
#ubuntu-ro 2013-09-06
<ovidiu-florin> voi mai știți ceva de sergiu?
<ovidiu-florin> aka sbivol 
#ubuntu-ro 2013-09-08
<sbivol> salut, lume
<ovidiu-florin> Salut sbivol
<ovidiu-florin> bine ai revenit 
<ovidiu-florin> :D
<sbivol> da, n-a trecut niciun veac...
<ovidiu-florin> eh, ne-a fost dor de tine
<ovidiu-florin> :P
<ovidiu-florin> ce s-a întâmplat cu tine?
<sbivol> nimic, din fericire
<sbivol> serviciul și școala auto
<sbivol> nu m-am uitat în ultima vreme peste traducerea KDE. săptămîna asta am să văd ce este de făcut ca să fm gata de Kubuntu 13.10 și restul distribuțiilor care au lansarea toamna asta
<sbivol> *fim
<ovidiu-florin> sbivol: nu putem folosi mai bine o platformă de traducere?
<ovidiu-florin> de exemplu pootle
<ovidiu-florin> ar ușura cu enorm de mult traducerile și corectările
<ovidiu-florin> să fac un server de test?
<sbivol> răspunsul scurt e *nu*
<sbivol> pe lung e foarte lung, dar ideea e că fiecare om e responsabil de traducerea pe care o face, nu se traduce în comun
<sbivol> și în plus, Lokalize e mult mai eficient
<sbivol> indiferent pe care parte o întorci, Lokalize nu e întrecut pînă azi de nicio altă soluție
<sbivol> s-a mai încercat
<sbivol> de exemplu, Launchpad
<sbivol> desigur, nu pune nimeni la îndoială faptul că o interfață web deschide lumea traducerilor pentru utilizatori noi, dar calitatea și randamentul suferă
<sbivol> *dar*
<sbivol> Ubuntu a creat Launchpad pentru a corecta și îmbunătăți traducerile pe ultima sută de metri, iar acest lucru este foarte util
<sbivol> orice utilizator care a observat o greșeală sau cîteva șiruri netraduse, dar importante, se poate implica foarte simplu. din păcate, acele traduceri nu ajung niciodată în sus, la Gnome sau KDE.
<sbivol> s-a trecut prin asta. platformele web nu-s ceea ce par a fi. 
<ovidiu-florin> ok
<ovidiu-florin> sbivol: și referitor la site?
<ovidiu-florin> la KDE Ro?
<sbivol> la sait eram singurul cu acces, din cîte știu. sînt dispus să te susțin dacă vrei să preiei administrarea paginii. de fapt, e o colecție de cîteva fișiere HTML, nimic deosebit
<sbivol> îndrumarul l-am scris demult, trebuie împrospătat...
<ovidiu-florin> ok
<ovidiu-florin> se poate pune un drupal sau ceva? sau trebuie să rămână tot doar fișiere HTML?
<sbivol> ovidiu-florin: nu știu, dar pot afla. cîndva era posibil ca administratorii KDE să scrie în DNS un server aparte pentru xx.kde.org. pe acel server (personal, de exemplu) poți avea orice.  nu știu dacă se mai practică metoda asta
<sbivol> http://de.kde.org/ pare să fie la fel ca ro., simplu și static
<ovidiu-florin> sbivol: ok, fac ceva pagini și ți le trimit pe email?
<ovidiu-florin> Am putea folosi un drpal, preferabil
<ovidiu-florin> e mult mai flexibil
<ovidiu-florin> și dacă nu avem DB, putem folosi sqlite
<ovidiu-florin> sbivol: fac unul de test la mine pe server, doar să îmi spui ce SB pot folosi
<sbivol> nu știu de PHP
<ovidiu-florin> apropo, dacă tot suntem la subiectul ăsta: http://geekaliens.com/kubuntu.ro/
<ovidiu-florin> e în lucru
<ovidiu-florin> dar am planuri mărețe
<ovidiu-florin> am vorbit cu Jonattan Ridell și mi-a spus că îmi poate plăti consiliul kubuntu pentru domeniu și găzduire
<sbivol> 12.04.3 CD Alternativ, 32 de octeți <- biți
<ovidiu-florin> deși... parcă ar fi mai bine un ro.kubuntu.org
<ovidiu-florin> octeți e în română
<ovidiu-florin> AFAIK
<sbivol> octet = byte. bit = bit
<ovidiu-florin> ah
<ovidiu-florin> da
<ovidiu-florin> ai dreptate
<sbivol> ar fi un lux să ai ro.kubuntu.org să facă redirecționare spre kubuntu.ro :)
<ovidiu-florin> nu la asta ma gândeam
<ovidiu-florin> să fie găzduit tot la ei
<ovidiu-florin> doar să fim noi sysadmini
<ovidiu-florin> (noi românii care ne ocupăm
<ovidiu-florin> )
<ovidiu-florin> și să nu mai fie domeniul .ro
<ovidiu-florin> doar subdomeniul
<ovidiu-florin> pe kubuntu.org respectiv kde.org
<ovidiu-florin> (am corectat)
<ovidiu-florin> (biții)
<ovidiu-florin> și astfeleliminăm bătaia de cap cu administrarea găzduirii
<ovidiu-florin> sbivol: ce zici?
<sbivol> cu găzduirea n-aș avea probleme, pot pune la bătaie destulă putere de calcul dacă e nevoie. desigur, partea cu infrastructura lor + administrarea noastră e cea mai simplă și comodă
<ovidiu-florin> îi trimit un mesaj la Riddell, să văd ce zice și el
<sbivol> dacă nu-i posibil să ne ofere infrastructura, îmi asum eu asta. tu vrei să-ți asumi administrarea?
<ovidiu-florin> da
<ovidiu-florin> Am și eu server, dar nu e chiar atât de reliable
<ovidiu-florin> sbivol: apropo, dacă vrei și tu să mai pierzi vremea pe #kde-ro
<ovidiu-florin> sunt mulți acolo
<ovidiu-florin> eu și channel bot-ul
<ovidiu-florin> :P
<ovidiu-florin> dar să fie lume, în caz că
<ovidiu-florin> sbivol: cât spațiu de stocare este pentru ro.kde.org?
#ubuntu-ro 2014-09-01
<paul_grozav> e cineva?
#ubuntu-ro 2014-09-02
 * ev0lv3 neata
<paul_grozav> e cineva? :)
<Anuska> Hello
 * ev0lv3 va doresc o seara usoara
#ubuntu-ro 2014-09-03
 * ev0lv3 salutare
#ubuntu-ro 2014-09-05
 * ev0lv3 yo9fah foloseste mint
#ubuntu-ro 2019-09-08
<vice> buna ziua,cum pot descarca hangouts fara a avea cromium?
